# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  طرق طرد الجان من البيت

## فطـــامي 750

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


إذا تيقنت أن في البيت جنيا فتكون طريقة إخراجه كالآتي :

تذهب أنت واثنان معك إلى البيت المقصود وتقول : ( أناشدكم بالعهد الذي أخذه عليكم سليمان أن تخرجوا وترحلوا من بيتنا أناشدكم الله أن تخرجوا ولا تؤذوا أحدا ) تكرر هذا ثلاثة أيام .



إذا استشعرت بعد ذلك بشيء في البيت تحضر ماء في أناء وتضع إصبعك فيه وتقرب فاك منه وتقول بسم الله . أمسينا بالله الذي ليس منه شيء ممتنع وبعزة الله التي لا ترام ولا تضام , وسلطان الله المنيع نحتجب وبأسمائه الحسنى كلها عائذ من الأبالسة ومن شر شياطين الأنس والجن ومن شر كل معلن أو مسر , ومن شر ما يخرج بالليل ويكمن بالنهار , ويكمن بالليل ويخرج بالنهار , وشر ما خلق وذرأ وبرأ ومن شر إبليس وجنوده ومن شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها أن ربي على صراط مستقيم , أعوذ بما استعاذ به إبراهيم وموسى وعيسى , ومن شر ما خلق وذرأ وبرأ ومن شر إبليس وجنوده ومن شر ما يبغى . أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصافات صفا فالزاجرات زجرا فالتاليات ذكرا أن ألهكم لواحد رب السماوات والأرض وما بينهما ورب المشارق أنا زينا السماء الدنيا بزينة الكواكب وحفظا من كل شيطان مارد لا يسمعون إلى الملأ الأعلى ويقذفون من كل جانب دحورا ولهم عذاب واصب إلا من خطف الخطفة فاتبعه شهاب ثاقب )



ثم تتبع بهذا الماء جوانب الدار فتضع منه في كل جانب من جوانبها فيخرجون بأذن الله تعالى . فها هو العلاج بين يديك وما عليك إلا أن تخلص النية أثناء الدعاء وتستعين برب الأرض والسماء 



الطرق المحرمة لإخراج الجن




طريقة الزار 


لقد أحدث الناس حفلات لم تكن من دأب السلف , ولكنها من مبتدعات هذا الزمن الذي راجت فيه المنكرات وطغت فيه الماديات والأستمتاع بكثير من الشهوات , ومنها حفلات الزار الآثمة التي تقام بحجة شفاء المريض وإزالة ما ألم به من صرع , فيكثر فيها الفساد ويمحى فيها الأحتشام وينفق في سبيلها أموال طائلة طالما سببت أزمات اقتصادية ومساوئ خلقية ومضار اجتماعية 


طريقة الأسترضاء 


يقوم المعالج باسترضاء الجني الصارع , فيلبي له جميع طلباته , فأحيانا يطلب منه ذبح حيوان أو لبس ذهب أو شرب دخان أو غيرها من الأمور المحرمة وفي ذلك إعانة الظالم على ظلمه , طاعة الجني في معصية الله تعالى , تزيد طغيان الجني طغيانا وكفرا وعتوا وتمردا وغالبا ما ينكث الجني عهده معهم ويعاود المريض مرات ومرات 



طريقة الاستعانة 


هذه الطريقة لا يقوم بها إلا ساحر فيستعين بالجني الذي يخدمه لاستخراج الجني الصارع للمريض فأحيانا يكون جني الساحر أضعف فلا يستطيع وأحيانا يكون أقوى فيستطيع 


طريقة الإقسام 


يقوم الساحر بالأقسام على الجني الصارع بسيده من الجن , لأن الجن قبائل وعشائر , منهم القوي والضعيف ومنهم السيد والمسود ومنهم العظيم والحقير فيقوم الساحر بالتعرف على قبيلة الجني الصارع وذلك بمساعدة الجني المساعد للساحر , ثم يقسم على الجني بعظيم هذه القبيلة وسيدها فيخاف الجني ويخرج وهذا فيه من الشرك ما لا يخفى 


طريقة سجن الجني الصارع 


يقوم الساحر بالتقرب إلى رؤساء هذه القبيلة بأنواع معينة من الشرك ثم يطلب منهم سجن هذا الجني حتى لا يصرع هذا الآدمي فيقومون بسجنه 



طريقة تعذيب الجني وقتله 


مثل الطريقة السابقة بالتقرب والتوسل حتى يتم المطلوب . ولا حظ أنه لا يكون ذلك إلا بالشرك بالله تعالى والعياذ بالله سبحانه و تعالى


طريقة حرق الجني الصارع 


هذه الطريقة مثل سابقتيها ولكن الشرك يكون أعظم 





نصائح للوقاية من الصرع






* المحافظة على الأذكار النبوية * إذا قفزت من مكان عال فسم بالله الرحيم الرحمن 


إذا ألقيت ماء ساخن على الأرض فسم بالله الرحمن الرحيم


إذا دخلت حجرة مظلمة فسم بالله الرحمن الرحيم 


* لا تؤذ كلبا أو قطة 


* لا تنم وحدك فإذا اضطررت فعليك بالوضوء وأذكار النوم 


* لا تتبول أو تتبرز في جحر 


* لا تقتل حية من الحيات التي تظهر في البيوت 


* لا تتوغل في الصحراء بالليل 


* إذا رميت شيئا ثقيلا على الأرض فسم بالله الرحمن الرحيم 


* إذا تعرضت إلى غضب لا تحاول أن تفر من مكانك أو ترمي شيئا أو غيره بل الواجب ذكر الله تبارك وتعالى والتعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 



* إذا دخلت الخلاء فعليك بدعاء دخوله ( بسم الله اللهم أني أعوذ بك من الخبث والخبائث من الرجس النجس الشيطان الرجيم )



فصل في قتل الحية 




إذا رأيت حية في البيت فعليك أن تؤذنها ثلاثة أيام لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( إن لهذه البيوت عوامر فإذا رأيتم شيئا منها فحرجوا عليه ثلاثا فأن ذهب وإلا فاقتلوه فأنه كافر ))


أما صفة التحريج أن تقول كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( أنشدكم بالعهد الذي أخذه عليكم سليمان بن داود أن لا تؤذوننا ولا تظهرن لنا )) وقال مالك : يكفي أن يقول : أحرج عليك بالله واليوم الآخر أن لا تبدوا لنا ولا تؤذوننا 

إذا رأيتها بعد ثلاثة أيام فاقتلها فهي أما شيطانة أو جن يهودي أو نصراني أو جن مسلم متعد أو حية حقيقية 


إذا رأيت في البيت حية ( ذا طفيتين ) أو حية بتراء فاقتلها ولا تؤذنها , وذو الطفتين : هي حية لها خطان أبيضان وقيل أسودان على ظهرها والحية البتراء هي حية قصيرة الذيل . وذلك لأمره صلىالله عليه وسلم بقتل الأبتر وذي الطفتين 


إذا وجدت حية خارج البيت فاقتلها أيا كان نوعها فالنهي مخصوص بالعوامر 


إذا وجدت حية في المسجد فاقتلها وهذا قول الأمام مالك رحمه الله تعالى


منقـــول




المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## عينآويه 7

الله يجازيج الخير غاليتي 

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## حلاوة دلع

يزاااج الله خير........................

----------

